# Please keep an eye out for my stolen saws



## arborpros (Jan 18, 2012)

One of my trucks got broken in to either Monday night 1-16-2012 or Tuesday night 1-17-2012. I had 6 saws stolen out of the truck. If you are in the St. Louis area, or the Midwest for that matter, please keep an eye out for my stolen saws. Thanks in advance guys.

Saws that were stolen:
Stihl MS 192t in a case
Stihl MS 200t in a case
Stihl MS 260 PRO in a case
Stihl MS 290 in a case
Stihl MS 441av in a case
Stihl MS 660 without a case

All the saws and cases were labeled with the attached label. If you see these saws around or hear of someone getting a whole bunch of saws, please give me a call. I will happily pay a reward. The reason I am attaching the label is not because the label will still be on the saws, but the shape of the label will be clean and unscratched where the label was. 
View attachment 218289


----------



## arborpros (Jan 18, 2012)

Just remembered my blower - Stihl BR600 Magnum was also stolen.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 18, 2012)

arborpros said:


> One of my trucks got broken in to either Monday night 1-16-2012 or Tuesday night 1-17-2012. I had 6 saws stolen out of the truck. If you are in the St. Louis area, or the Midwest for that matter, please keep an eye out for my stolen saws. Thanks in advance guys.
> 
> Saws that were stolen:
> Stihl MS 192t in a case
> ...



you have any buddies at a local police Dept... we have an online database that hooks in to all of our pawn shops... the shops are suppose to enter everything they take in on the database. If they have a similar system and you got a connection see if they can go in the DB I would bet the stuff starts showing up in a day or two in pawn shops.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 18, 2012)

stihl chain saw brand new 1month old


----------



## ozzy42 (Jan 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear that .I lost two 361's a power pruner and a floor jack this year.Scumbag mother ####ing thieves.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 18, 2012)

ozzy42 said:


> Sorry to hear that .I lost two 361's a power pruner and a floor jack this year.Scumbag mother ####ing thieves.



i spent some cash on a security camera system last year for this reason i can watch it from my house and sends me a text on my phone when motion is detected.

hope you get your saws back its a shame u need cameras because of the dirt bags in the world.


----------



## arborpros (Jan 18, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> i spent some cash on a security camera system last year for this reason i can watch it from my house and sends me a text on my phone when motion is detected.
> 
> hope you get your saws back its a shame u need cameras because of the dirt bags in the world.



Already have a call in and someone is coming out tomorrow to give me my options. Sitting here right now waiting on the Crime Scene van.


----------



## Farm Boy (Jan 18, 2012)

I was thinking craigslist too, seems like there are a lot of ads lately with little history or knowledge on what is being offered. Do you have records of the serial numbers? Damn crooks...


----------



## tree md (Jan 18, 2012)

That sucks I know! Sorry to hear it. Believe me, I have had enough saws and gear stolen over the years to know exactly how pissed you are right now.

Freaking thieves, can't stand them!


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 18, 2012)

arborpros said:


> Already have a call in and someone is coming out tomorrow to give me my options. Sitting here right now waiting on the Crime Scene van.



Your thinking of getting camera's? it wasn't really two bad i lifted the guys that installed the cameras for the parks and police station's guys around in my bucket so they could install the camera's. they cut me a break on a 6 camera system with a monitor and recording device even hooked it up to the internet for me was like 1600.00 installed they pulled all the wire and everything i can move the camera's from my cell phone zoom in and all the good stuff they will see pretty far in pitch black i always just park my trucks close enough to them to see every angle theirs even one in the shop that watches the saws and equipment go in and out.

so when I'm sick i can see hew showed up to work on time and so on.

if you wanna view them ill find the password tomorrow and let you take a look and you can get the same camera's if you want. my computer remembers the password and i have had to enter it in over a year i have no idea what it is have it written down in one of my file cabinets. their top notch their good enough or the system is to tell the difference between a moth and a human so you don't have to watch through hours of birds flying around.


----------



## arborpros (Jan 18, 2012)

Farm Boy said:


> I was thinking craigslist too, seems like there are a lot of ads lately with little history or knowledge on what is being offered. Do you have records of the serial numbers? Damn crooks...



I bought 3 of the saws and my blower from a local shop so I am pretty sure they will have those serial numbers on file. 3 other saws I bought from friends or Craigslist so I'm not too sure how that is going to pan out. I talked to my insurance guy and he seems like it will work out just fine. I'm a little worried though. 

It is right at $4000 worth of stuff gone that I know of. I have not even gone through the truck yet as the crime scene guys aren't here yet and I don't want to mess up the crime scene. My theft insurance has a $500 deductable so in a perfect world, I'll pay my deductable and get a herim of new saws and a blower. I want to see what the damage to my truck is going to be. The mother ####ers took a pry bar or flathead screw driver and riped my passenger door handle off. Could have been worse. I'm not sure what my deductable is for the truck insurance but I'll probably just pay that out of pocket in order to keep my rates down.

The thiefs had to move my $500 Tremotion harness and my $500 Carbon Geckos to get the blower out so they wanted the saws and that is it. All my ropes also. Left my gas pole saw and my Silky. I'm a damn fool for keeping all that stuff in there that is for sure. Lesson learned. 

Funny part - the thiefs must have been Stihl fans because they left the only Husky I owned, a 334t.


----------



## arborpros (Jan 18, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> Your thinking of getting camera's? it wasn't really two bad i lifted the guys that installed the cameras for the parks and police station's guys around in my bucket so they could install the camera's. they cut me a break on a 6 camera system with a monitor and recording device even hooked it up to the internet for me was like 1600.00 installed they pulled all the wire and everything i can move the camera's from my cell phone zoom in and all the good stuff they will see pretty far in pitch black i always just park my trucks close enough to them to see every angle theirs even one in the shop that watches the saws and equipment go in and out.
> 
> so when I'm sick i can see hew showed up to work on time and so on.
> 
> if you wanna view them ill find the password tomorrow and let you take a look and you can get the same camera's if you want. my computer remembers the password and i have had to enter it in over a year i have no idea what it is have it written down in one of my file cabinets. their top notch their good enough or the system is to tell the difference between a moth and a human so you don't have to watch through hours of birds flying around.



Yes, the whole shibang. I want spotlights, cameras, flame throwers, little ninjas that jump off the roof and throw stars and ####. I'll ask my guy about a system like yours. I like that idea a lot.

I have a new shop that I have not yet to move in to that already has cameras but the trucks were parked at my other business and this is the third time things have gotten stolen in 6 years. It is very close to a big hotel filled with meth heads.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 18, 2012)

Yikes, that hurts bad, sorry to hear Bubba.


----------



## tree md (Jan 18, 2012)

The crackheads are only gonna go for the saws. I can see them now looking like a monkey trying to #### a football trying to figure out what the ropes and saddle is for...


----------



## skinnyd (Jan 18, 2012)

*keep your head up*

I had all my saws robbed this last summer. My $1800 MS880 just showed up in a pawn shop in Dec. Set up a craigslist search for your area to give you an alert whenever stihl chainsaw is posted. Also, get your serial numbers to the police. These two things are the bust thing you can do. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## arborpros (Jan 19, 2012)

skinnyd said:


> I had all my saws robbed this last summer. My $1800 MS880 just showed up in a pawn shop in Dec. Set up a craigslist search for your area to give you an alert whenever stihl chainsaw is posted. Also, get your serial numbers to the police. These two things are the bust thing you can do.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Working on serial numbers this morning. I have a bunch of buddies that are police officers so they are all going to do what they can. I just feel violated. I try to live right and do well by people. I'm scared of what I would do if I did find someone with one of my saws. I'm very level headed until I see red and then I am a very dangerous person. I just don't know how I'd react and that scares me a little.


----------



## superjunior (Jan 19, 2012)

man I hope you get your saws back - that really sucks. I had 2 saws stolen out of my garage about 10 years ago. Ins took care of it but still had to pay whatever the de was. And it's the worst feeling in the world


----------



## Woodomaker (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry bout the theft......I visit pawn shops on the East side since I live in the region.
Will keep lookout for ur label, but serial numbers will help nail em.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 19, 2012)

Some Junkies will grind the serial numbers off ,you need to stamp a secret number on them where it cant be seen.


----------



## Woodomaker (Jan 19, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Some Junkies will grind the serial numbers off ,you need to stamp a secret number on them where it cant be seen.



Not buying that......they already sold the grinder......maybe u mean they use their needles to scratch them off.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 19, 2012)

Woodomaker said:


> Not buying that......they already sold the grinder......maybe u mean they use their needles to scratch them off.



Maybe they steal another grinder!


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 19, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Some Junkies will grind the serial numbers off ,you need to stamp a secret number on them where it cant be seen.



I use an electric engraver to engrave my company name & phone # in several places on all my saws that would take a lot of precision grinding to erradicate. Definately provides some peace of mind, and is a lot easier/quicker for a pawn store owner or police to check than a serial # database.


----------



## superjunior (Jan 19, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Some Junkies will grind the serial numbers off ,you need to stamp a secret number on them where it cant be seen.





Pelorus said:


> I use an electric engraver to engrave my company name & phone # in several places on all my saws that would take a lot of precision grinding to erradicate. Definately provides some peace of mind, and is a lot easier/quicker for a pawn store owner or police to check than a serial # database.



Good idea. I haven't gotten around to getting an engraver yet. For now I just have our name in permanent marker underneath the air filter covers. My thinking is most of these parasites are too stupid to be checking around the inside of a saw.

Hopefully this thread can be some help to some of us. I know I for one am investing in a security system for the property. I want cameras everywhere. This last summer we noticed pry bar marks on the tool boxes of the chip truck which were never there before. Just a few weeks ago when pulling out of the shop I noticed fresh footprints in the snow coming from the street going across the front lawn and went right to the tool box on our crane truck - then right back into the street. Got lucky both times and nothing was stolen but that was the last straw for me.


----------



## arborpros (Jan 19, 2012)

*There might be light at the end of this tunnel.*

I don't have a check in my hand yet but it is looking good for me. Looks like the damage is just over $5,000 and I'm getting all new saws and blower, but like I said, no check in my hands yet. Thank God for theft insurance. Costs me $250 a year for $8000 coverage. I'll be increasing it after this ordeal. I'll let you all know how it pans out but I went and looked at the new 201t and the new 260 and those look sweet. I think I'd rather have my 200t. It was only a couple months old and was just getting broken in. The new 260 is supposed to replace the 260 pro and is supposed to be much better. Hopefully it all works out like it should.


----------



## Farm Boy (Jan 19, 2012)

Glad it is working out to get your business going again. I know how you feel about being violated after a theft. Some of the anger goes away after your stuff gets replaced, but not all of it. I'd still like to punch the sob that stole my utility trailer with my new Toro 2 stage snow blower from a locked rental storage unit...I digress....I'll watch CL in Iowa to see if someone has a family of Stihl saws that they want to pedal. You never know how smart or dumb a theif is.


----------



## tree md (Jan 19, 2012)

AP who are you getting you theft insurance through?


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 20, 2012)

I was stolen from years ago, still stings. I have cameras up, 24/7 recording, drops off last day on a 16 day cycle, infared. Would love someone to try it now,so I could make sure they get some anal action in the gray bar saloon.
Hope ya get that big bad check, then go shopping, maybe , if it works out, they did ya a favor............nah, they suck, thieves always suck, so if your a thief, you suck. cause your a thief.....and thieves suck.......


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 20, 2012)

This thread has really made me think about how much money I have only a padlock away from being stolen. I am gonna talk to some security guys and see how much its gonna cost to get some good cameras put up, and maybe some landmines. lol.


----------



## arborpros (Jan 20, 2012)

Talked to a security guy last night and these camera systems are very affordable. I'm putting up a 6 camera system, with night vision that can see 120' in complete darkness, with a DVR that records for 53 days, I can watch from my phone or any computer 24/7, as well as 3 massive outdoor lights to light up my parking lot like a Christmas tree. Price not installed is right at $1350. My buddy is installing it for me and I'm talking to the landlord about splitting it with me or atleast paying for the outdoor lights. How I look at it is the lights make the building better but the security system is mine and only on my side of the building so my responsibility. 

I saw how the guys got in to my truck. It is a 2000 Excursion and i'd imagine all the fords from 1999-2007 ish have the same door handles. They stuck a pry bar under the handle at the bottom and pryed it off, breaking it. When that is pryed off you can get in the truck in 3 seconds. You stick your hand in the hole, unlock the door internally and then open it. I was shocked how easy it was. I'll post some pictures later today. They probably were in and out in under 2 minutes.

Going to Harbor Freight today at lunch to ick up and engraving kit. I plan on engraving every piece of equipment or tool I have. Every panel of every saw, the handles of my rakes, everything is getting something to declare it mine. I found some steel caging that I am going to build a cage out of also to fit in the back on my Excursion. If people want to get your stuff, they will but I am going to do my best to keep them out.


----------



## arborpros (Jan 20, 2012)

tree md said:


> AP who are you getting you theft insurance through?



I'll let you know later today. I have a call in to my broker.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 20, 2012)

Why would you leave all those saws in your truck for days?
Jeff


----------



## arborpros (Jan 20, 2012)

arborpros said:


> I'll let you know later today. I have a call in to my broker.



My insurance guy's name is Chris Riordan. He works for Weiss Insurance in St. Louis 6365347229 and says he can help people in most states with their insurance. My theft insurance is through Westbend Insurance. Basically Chris is an insurance broker and finds the best deal for the money. I have all my trucks, both personal and business, my homeowners, boat, and my business insurance through him and I don't even shop for the cheapest price because he gives me the cheapest price every time. He'll do the same for whomever calls him also. Very professional and I could not say enough nice things about him. Fun guy to drink a few beers with also so he's not some stuck up snooty prick. He's a down to earth type of guy that understands what saving money and getting the best deal is about. 

Mods - if this referral is a problem please delete this post. My appologies.


----------



## arborpros (Jan 20, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> Why would you leave all those saws in your truck for days?
> Jeff



Simply put, because I'm a dam fool and I trust people too much. Lesson learned.


----------



## Greenstar (Jan 20, 2012)

Has any of you guys ever heard of anyone prying off the doors in those Arbortech L-box Chip-truck systems with the Bar-locks that go through the back of the door when the bed is raised?

I hope thats not an easy task for a competent thief.


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 20, 2012)

Problem around here is the split deductible these companies want to do. If it is theft the damn deductible is about 2.5 times as much.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 20, 2012)

arborpros said:


> Talked to a security guy last night and these camera systems are very affordable. I'm putting up a 6 camera system, with night vision that can see 120' in complete darkness, with a DVR that records for 53 days, I can watch from my phone or any computer 24/7, as well as 3 massive outdoor lights to light up my parking lot like a Christmas tree. Price not installed is right at $1350.



Are you getting the cameras online? What make are they?


----------



## imagineero (Jan 21, 2012)

This is one of the biggest things that stops me putting signage on the side of my truck. I don't have theft coverage on my equipment, it's very expensive in aus. I live in a bad neighborhood and lots of guys around here have been broken into. A buddy had everything taken - chipper, stumpgrinder, saws, whole lot. He had coverage but making a claim was very diffucilt and left him without gear (and losing money) for over a month.

I don't have a chipper hitched to my truck, so the truck looks like any other truck with a bin. The toolboxes are inconspicuous and well locked. Having said that, with the stump grinder in the back, the total value of equipment in the truck (grinder, 7 saws, ropes, harnesses, rigging etc etc) comes up to about $20k which is more than what the truck is worth. If I was robbed I would be out of business. I've been thinking about installing one of those remote alarms on the truck. It's never parked more than 100 yards from my house. You can get one of those 'remote doorbell' type alarms, then put a switch on each toolbox and door on the truck. An extra switch in the cab would activate the doors. Anybody opens a door, the doorbell goes off under my bed. I'd just like to make it loud enough to wake me, but quiet enough to not tip off the guests so I can go pay them a little visit.

Shaun


----------



## arborpros (Jan 23, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Are you getting the cameras online? What make are they?



I am getting the system out of the Security Cameras Direct catalogue. The 3 big cameras I am getting are made by IP Camera. After all is said and done i'm looking closer to $1500+. Cables and all the other little crap adds up quick. 

Got a check sent to me from my insurance. $4738.11 - 500 deductable = $4238.11 Will be here before 10 am tomorrow. I'm happy with the outcome. I think I'm going to buy the BR600, 660, 260, and 201 new and find the other saws I want used. There are really low hour good deals to be had out there but you have to find them. Those 3 new saws and blower will get me by until I find the rest of them. Still pissed about the whole thing but the check will help.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 23, 2012)

thanks for the info. Can you view the cameras from your smart phone with the system you are getting?


----------



## arborpros (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes. From any computer with internet and my phone. If you want to keep it on the cheap, Sam's Club has a couple options that are really nice systems as well. You can do it for under $500 with one of their systems. I think adding the large lights is going to make a huge difference.


----------



## arborpros (Jan 25, 2012)

Insurance works fellas. Without my theft policy I'd be screwed for a month or two but with the policy I'm back up and running in less than a week. Went and picked up my first batch of new items today. Got a 201t, 261, 660, BR600, a climbing lanyard for my climbing saw, 3 cases for the saws, and 1 extra chain for each saw. I feel good today. Almost justified, but still mad as hell over the theft.

View attachment 219615


----------



## tree md (Jan 25, 2012)

Good deal. I'm going to look into getting theft for my stuff after reading this. 

Let us know how that 261 compares to the 260. I almost bought one over the Summer when my 260 went down. I just wasn't ready to go for it yet. I had my 260 rebuilt for $85 when I got home off the road. I am still too mad about them doing away with the 200... No way I am buying a 201 anytime soon. I may have a husky for a new climbing saw next time around.


----------



## arborpros (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm went ahead and rolled the dice with the 201. It was not easy to do but I had to do something. Worse comes to worse I give it to my motor guy for a muffler job and carb adjustment. I'm still going to find a low hour 200t and buy that along with another medium sized saw in te 60-70cc range. Here is a picture with everything put together. 660 with a 36" bar, 261 with a 18" bar, and the 210t with a 14" bar BR600

I've heard really good things about the 261. Seems solid and I like the new things on it. The chain cover is metal and the bolts are fixed to it so you don't lose them. The air filter is bigger and it looks like it will breath better. Stailess muffler to save on weight. We'll see. I have a really fun big oak to take down this weekend so I'll let you know. Problem with all these is it is Winter and I'm slow so it is going to take extra long to break them in. 

View attachment 219634


----------



## tree md (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice!

Do you normally run a 36" on your 660? I was running one on mine all Summer for the big Pines and Oaks I was doing in the storm affected area in AL. I put a 32" on it when I got back to OK. Most of our trees are just not that big here. I am thinking about even going down to a 30" or 28". Nice to have the 36" when I need it though.


----------



## arborpros (Jan 25, 2012)

I did not but that is the bar that was on it when it was stolen. I still have and will normally run a 28" or a 24". I have some really big oak to cut in the coming days so I just left the bigger bar on.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 25, 2012)

arborpros said:


> Yes. From any computer with internet and my phone. If you want to keep it on the cheap, Sam's Club has a couple options that are really nice systems as well. You can do it for under $500 with one of their systems. I think adding the large lights is going to make a huge difference.



thats the way to go my wife does book work for me and i have a monitor that runs 24/7 in my house about 2 miles from my shop and she watches it for me during the day.

i have 6 cameras the two on the corners of my garage can be pan tilted and zoomed from a smart phone they zoom in enough to read a license plate at say 2-300 yards.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 25, 2012)

im not sure even on thier make and model but i had them installed by a security company i can give you thier number and ask them what they installed im sure they have them on hand also if you wanted a few.

thier on battery backup and the whole nine yards they will work for like 3 days without power.


----------



## pdqdl (Jan 25, 2012)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> you have any buddies at a local police Dept... we have an online database that hooks in to all of our pawn shops... the shops are suppose to enter everything they take in on the database. If they have a similar system and you got a connection see if they can go in the DB I would bet the stuff starts showing up in a day or two in pawn shops.



I have recovered two different thefts from pawn shops, and they had both been reported as stolen. No, the cops didn't locate them, despite all the supposed reporting requirements.

Go visit the pawn shops in your area. Visit on a regular basis; just walk through, look around...leave. If you find a stolen saw, don't cause a big scene. Just call the cops, notify the department that checks on the pawn shops. Take pictures of your stolen property, making sure that you have good pics that prove your stolen property is in their store. THEN notify the pawn shop of your discovery. Advise them that you have spoken to officer ???? from the police department that their shop is in possession of your stolen property. _Could you please remove this item from your "for sale" area until the police department can recover it for me?_

Be prepared to make a big scene if the pawn shop acts like they are going to deny the problem and fail to cooperate. The pawn shops hate to get caught with stolen property, but they reluctantly cooperated with me both times I found my stuff. Usually, the cops keep it as evidence until the case goes to prosecution or is dropped. Once, I never got my saw back, but the thief was forced to make restitution.


----------



## bigcut (Jan 25, 2012)

I lost 12 saws and and about $10,000 in rigging and climbing equipment last year. Right on the main road in town in front of God and everybody(Rt 1). The trucks were broken into three time all the last Thursday of the months of July, August and September. We had a Microburst in town and it brought in alot of companies from outside our area. All the equipment was stamped on the cylender heads with our company name and rigging gear too. Not a single lead in over a year and a half. I feel for you but try not to get your hopes up for a return on those saws.


----------



## arborpros (Jan 26, 2012)

bigcut said:


> I lost 12 saws and and about $10,000 in rigging and climbing equipment last year. Right on the main road in town in front of God and everybody(Rt 1). The trucks were broken into three time all the last Thursday of the months of July, August and September. We had a Microburst in town and it brought in alot of companies from outside our area. All the equipment was stamped on the cylender heads with our company name and rigging gear too. Not a single lead in over a year and a half. I feel for you but try not to get your hopes up for a return on those saws.



Sorry about your losses. That sucks. 

I'm counting it as a total loss. If I get them back great if not, I have gotten and will continue to get new and better saws than I had. If I run in to who stole them, today or in 50 years, I'll get my justification one way or another. 

I'm a firm believer in everything happens for a reason. I try to stay positive about things like this and always look forward. I could dwell and simmer over it for years but that does not make any money. It just makes you bitter and that spreads from business to home to how you treat people. Adapt and overcome, it will get you further than being a bitter man.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 26, 2012)

arborpros said:


> Sorry about your losses. That sucks.
> 
> I'm counting it as a total loss. If I get them back great if not, I have gotten and will continue to get new and better saws than I had. If I run in to who stole them, today or in 50 years, I'll get my justification one way or another.
> 
> I'm a firm believer in everything happens for a reason. I try to stay positive about things like this and always look forward. I could dwell and simmer over it for years but that does not make any money. It just makes you bitter and that spreads from business to home to how you treat people. Adapt and overcome, it will get you further than being a bitter man.



im gonna start pumping 220v through the handles on my toolboxes so that when someone tries to break in at night they get some.


----------



## pdqdl (Jan 26, 2012)

I like the electrification idea, but I'm not so sure about 240v!

The cheap little electric fence chargers that throw about 600 volts would work better. Straight 240v would throw enough current to kill somebody in addition to the current going through bearings and possibly damaging your vehicle. Heck, you could even set your truck on fire if that ever made it to ground.

There are two kinds of fence chargers. Capacitive discharge throws thousands of volts, but you have to be touching the wire (truck) when it "pings". The cheaper transformer styles can't energize miles of fence, but they will bite you the moment you touch the metal.


----------



## bigcut (Jan 26, 2012)

We thought of the electric idea also and a few others. I have to agree with arborpros philosophy about it happens for a reason, and I never want to find out who did it to me because I will be the one in jail. A friend made referance to the fact that if you take another mans tools it is low as a snakes belly in a wagonwheel rut. I hope that your equipment returns some day and the person who needed them so badly will find a that life is better if you give of yourself instead of recieve.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Jan 26, 2012)

This was posted on the 15th on sait lewis CL

Stihl MS200t


----------



## arborpros (Jan 26, 2012)

I emailed on that saw with no return email. Thanks for the heads up though. I really appreciate it. Keep them coming fellas. Ill look in to all leads.


----------



## superjunior (Jan 26, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> im gonna start pumping 220v through the handles on my toolboxes so that when someone tries to break in at night they get some.



I've thought about this as well, even planting some bouncing bettys or claymoors. Talked to a cop buddy of mine and it turns out its illegal to blow up thieves... 

Now why the hell is that?...


----------



## tree md (Jan 26, 2012)

superjunior said:


> I've thought about this as well, even planting some bouncing bettys or claymoors. Talked to a cop buddy of mine and it turns out its illegal to blow up thieves...
> 
> Now why the hell is that?...



Not in Oklahoma...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 27, 2012)

If you blow them up, they wont be telling the cops. Just make sure nothings left.


----------



## Sagetown (Jan 27, 2012)

arborpros said:


> One of my trucks got broken in to either Monday night 1-16-2012 or Tuesday night 1-17-2012. I had 6 saws stolen out of the truck. If you are in the St. Louis area, or the Midwest for that matter, please keep an eye out for my stolen saws. Thanks in advance guys.
> 
> Saws that were stolen:
> Stihl MS 192t in a case
> ...





ozzy42 said:


> Sorry to hear that .I lost two 361's a power pruner and a floor jack this year.Scumbag mother ####ing thieves.





mattfr12 said:


> Your thinking of getting camera's? it wasn't really two bad i lifted the guys that installed the cameras for the parks and police station's guys around in my bucket so they could install the camera's. they cut me a break on a 6 camera system with a monitor and recording device even hooked it up to the internet for me was like 1600.00 installed they pulled all the wire and everything i can move the camera's from my cell phone zoom in and all the good stuff they will see pretty far in pitch black i always just park my trucks close enough to them to see every angle theirs even one in the shop that watches the saws and equipment go in and out.
> 
> so when I'm sick i can see hew showed up to work on time and so on.
> 
> if you wanna view them ill find the password tomorrow and let you take a look and you can get the same camera's if you want. my computer remembers the password and i have had to enter it in over a year i have no idea what it is have it written down in one of my file cabinets. their top notch their good enough or the system is to tell the difference between a moth and a human so you don't have to watch through hours of birds flying around.



Repped lost tools .


----------



## Sagetown (Jan 27, 2012)

bigcut said:


> I lost 12 saws and and about $10,000 in rigging and climbing equipment last year. Right on the main road in town in front of God and everybody(Rt 1). The trucks were broken into three time all the last Thursday of the months of July, August and September. We had a Microburst in town and it brought in alot of companies from outside our area. All the equipment was stamped on the cylender heads with our company name and rigging gear too. Not a single lead in over a year and a half. I feel for you but try not to get your hopes up for a return on those saws.



Repped.


----------



## teamtree (Jan 27, 2012)

We had a MS460 stolen from a truck last week. The guys went to lunch at a Subway and it was stolen off the back of the truck.

First time I have ever had anything stolen.....still pisses me off.


----------



## Krud kutter (Jan 27, 2012)

i live bout two hours away arbor pro i will keep a eye and ear open we got bunches of meth heads down hear tryin to make a dollar to get there next fix always makes me leary when i buy something used you just never know. takes a pretty low man to take another workin mans tool sum bucks


----------



## Sagetown (Jan 28, 2012)

teamtree said:


> We had a MS460 stolen from a truck last week. The guys went to lunch at a Subway and it was stolen off the back of the truck.
> 
> First time I have ever had anything stolen.....still pisses me off.





Krud kutter said:


> i live bout two hours away arbor pro i will keep a eye and ear open we got bunches of meth heads down hear tryin to make a dollar to get there next fix always makes me leary when i buy something used you just never know. takes a pretty low man to take another workin mans tool sum bucks





ROPECLIMBER said:


> This was posted on the 15th on sait lewis CL
> 
> Stihl MS200t





pdqdl said:


> I have recovered two different thefts from pawn shops, and they had both been reported as stolen. No, the cops didn't locate them, despite all the supposed reporting requirements.
> 
> Go visit the pawn shops in your area. Visit on a regular basis; just walk through, look around...leave. If you find a stolen saw, don't cause a big scene. Just call the cops, notify the department that checks on the pawn shops. Take pictures of your stolen property, making sure that you have good pics that prove your stolen property is in their store. THEN notify the pawn shop of your discovery. Advise them that you have spoken to officer ???? from the police department that their shop is in possession of your stolen property. _Could you please remove this item from your "for sale" area until the police department can recover it for me?_
> 
> Be prepared to make a big scene if the pawn shop acts like they are going to deny the problem and fail to cooperate. The pawn shops hate to get caught with stolen property, but they reluctantly cooperated with me both times I found my stuff. Usually, the cops keep it as evidence until the case goes to prosecution or is dropped. Once, I never got my saw back, but the thief was forced to make restitution.



More Reps handed out on this subject.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 28, 2012)

Amazing how ya'll lose saw's. You would not lose them or have them stolen if you took better care of them.
Jeff


----------



## Walt41 (Jan 28, 2012)

superjunior said:


> I've thought about this as well, even planting some bouncing bettys or claymoors. Talked to a cop buddy of mine and it turns out its illegal to blow up thieves...
> 
> Now why the hell is that?...



If you have a 12 ga reloader, grab some AA shotshells and cut the crimp off, load a hot charge in them and place a paintball in place of the shot, wrap in cellphane and put it into a PVC pipe on a block of wood with a sharpened nail below the primer, I usually use 8-10 per block of wood and bury them in off limits areas. They won't kill anyone but they will be marked and nervous about returning.


----------



## pdqdl (Jan 30, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> Amazing how ya'll lose saw's. You would not lose them or have them stolen if you took better care of them.
> Jeff



That isn't any way to stay popular. Also, not really true.

When thieves want something, they can usually figure a way to get it. Some tree services are "on the road", and they are not where they can secure their goodies. Then...park near some other highly reputable arborists that are on the road...bye bye saws!


----------



## hiluxxulih (Feb 4, 2012)

This makes me wonder if anyone makes something like a cattle branding iron type of thing to melt the company info into the plastic of the saw for people that have a lot of high dollar power tools , because I am sure those stickers are gone by now .


----------

